# BJJ Fighter vs. NFL Pro Football Player!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2007)

[yt]8dVqMIt8jSY[/yt]

Enjoy.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2007)

Strength vs. technique--interesting!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 4, 2007)

Shortly before the 1st UFC, Royce went to Philly to roll in a challenge match with 2 brothers who were freestyle wrestlers; each weighing in at near the 4 bills mark. 

The video was amazing; Royce was clearly the better technician and athlete, but was geometrically unable to put a choke on the guys...their danged necks were too thick to get an arm around! One of them, once rear-mounted, he had to go for a Japanese wristlock on. The other guy tapped out because Royce strained the dudes back jockeying for position.

Size definitely matters.

Dave


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 5, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Size definitely matters.
> 
> Dave


 
Blasphemer


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 5, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Blasphemer


 
Well, size matters MOST of the time. As giver and reciever of size-related BJJ whoopins...I was 6'4"", 245 when Royler mopped the flooor with me, and 215 when I mopped the floor with an old 49-er and a LA Ram. 

So..partial blasphemer.


----------

